# Welches Board ist mit dem Speicher "1024 MB Corsair TWINX 3200 XL Pro" Kompatibel?



## greynox (27. März 2005)

Seit gegrüßt Leute,
kann mr bitte jemand sagen welches Board mit dem 1024 MB DDR RAM Corsair TWINX 3200 XL Pro Kompatibel ist!? Ich hatte vor einiger zeit das Problem das ich bei meinem neu erstanden Rechner, sowie es erst schien mein Speicher kaputt sei doch bei einem test in einem anderen System hatte er mit keine Fehler bei dem Memorytest angezeigt also ist das Board (Abit AV8) beschädigt oder inkompatibel zum Speicher. Iich will mirn neues hollen also ich hoffe mir kann jemand helfen es muss aber ein Sockel 939 Board mit Winchester unterstützung sein und AGP 8x Slot verbaut haben und DDR400 Speicher fassen(sozusagen) können und natürlich Dualchannel fähig. Danke im voraus für jede Hilfe!

Hochachtungsvoll
greynox


----------



## AngstHab (9. Juni 2006)

Wird schwer werden n Board zu finden mit AGP 8x!
Willste net gleich auf PCI-Express umsteigen?
Wenn ja, nimm doch das Asus A8N-SLI Premium!
Das ist 1. mit allen gängigen Anschlüssen versehen und lässt Optionen auf SLI!
Dein Speicher wird auch unterstützt + Die Nort & Southbridge werden passiv gekühlt !!
Einige PCI-Schnittstellen sind auch noch zu finden, wenn du welche brauchst!

mfg AngstHab


----------

